# I think I'm about to catch my first swarm



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

So today an old lady came down the road and asked if I could remove a dead dog from her yard. When I went into the backyard, I saw a ton of bees coming in and out of a 5 inch slit in the wood of her house. She said the bees had been living there for about 7 years and it "looked as if they were about to swarm again". I would like to note that you could smell honey coming from that part of the house! Anyways, I saw about a football sized area around the entrance of the hive that was covered in one layer of bees. Is this a precursor to a swarm? It was almost dark and there was a good bit of activity in the air. I have never caught a swarm either by trapping or physically dumping them into a hive . She said I could have the swarm if they decided to do that. What can I do? What should I do? Any advice is welcome! All I have is an empty 10 frame deep! Thanks for the help!

Smarsh


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Ask the old lady to call you when they swarm, and then go pick them up. Check out Youtube videos, and you'll get the idea.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Smasrh7903..If the lady will let you, put a trap on the house and get yourself three or four hives from it this summer. Next year get three or four more. 

With trapping you know you are going to get the bees, waiting for a swarm is hit and miss.

cchoganjr


----------



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

She promised me that she would call me. So does that sound like they are getting ready to swarm? I'm pretty new to this. Youtube is helping me tremendously right now!


----------



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Smasrh7903..If the lady will let you, put a trap on the house and get yourself three or four hives from it this summer. Next year get three or four more.
> 
> With trapping you know you are going to get the bees, waiting for a swarm is hit and miss.
> 
> cchoganjr


So if I put out my deep with frames and plain foundation... will that be enough? Should I put some honey in there? How likely is it that I will catch them?


----------



## quevernick (Feb 22, 2011)

If you want to try to trap them you'll want to use Lemon Grass Oil as the Lure not honey. There is a ton of information about setting up Swarm Traps just do a search for swarm traps and you'll have a ton of stuff to read. I haven't had any luck catching a swarm yet though  

Usually when they swarm they don't go that far from the originating hive and they'll stay there for a while. I wrote up a little article for our local beekeeping club about catching a swarm it may help you out.

http://cookevillebeekeepers.com/03/how-to-catch-a-honey-bee-swarm

You might also look into trapping out the hive from your neighbors house, Cleo has some great information on a method to do that.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Here's a video of some dude catching a swarm from his own hive. This will give you any idea. When they do swarm, they will probably go up in a tree on the property or close to it. Easy peasy lemon squeezy! :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p_pwIPrGL4


----------



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I think I'm ready to catch some bees. Only one more question: I have no foundations, but ordered some yesterday. They will be here Friday or Saturday. What should I do regarding this? Should I trap them in my super with my foundationless frames or put them in another box? I'm going to try to borrow someone else's frames/foundations, but there is no guarantee I will get them.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

You should follow Cleos advice and set up a Swarm Harvester. Ask him for instructions!


----------



## quevernick (Feb 22, 2011)

The only thing I use is foundationless. Make sure that you have a guide of some sort if you do put them in there as foundationless frames.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Smasrh7903.. If the lady will let you, do a trapout, not just sitting out swarm boxes. Swarm boxes are GREAT, but they are hit and miss. The trapout is a sure thing to get you starts. 

Use the cone funnel method or the Swarm Harvester method. Tons of info on beesource on both methods. E-mail me and l will send you the info and photos of trapouts in progress.

[email protected]

cchoganjr


----------



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is a picture of the bees. Yesterday evening there was more, but this is what they were doing. I think I may have been overly excited. Is it possible that they were just hot and cooling off? Is it possible for me to still catch them using a trap out? Thanks


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

You can catch them all summer long using a trap out. Possibly three or four starts. More difficult to get the queen in buildings because you typically don't get the trap close enough to the feral brood nest. 

Here you will likely want to make a stand (look like a ladder) using 2X4 or 4X4 and set the trap on top of it.

cchoganjr


----------

